# XDM Elite compact in 10mm



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Anyone have one and what do you think of it? thinkin about getting one. i have the full size and love it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I learned the hard way, well expensive way, that if I can't get a full grip with all fingers, don't bother. A general observation, and not specific to the XD. We have one in the stable and I love it. An XD, not this pistol. A shade wide bodied, but nothing to scoff over.
YMMV


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I ordered it, don't know when it will be here.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I as well have its full sized brother and want this one badly. I'll be most interested in your range report.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I sure would like to have a pistol in 10mm, but I just can't try, at least at this time, to think about stocking up on another caliber. Sucks.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> stocking up on another caliber. Sucks.


I hear ya, especially one that cost more. i don't keep a lot of it on hand. just enough to target shoot every now and then and some for serious stuff like hags and bears if needed.

If the SHTF the 10mm won't be my go to gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Belt Fed said:


> I hear ya, especially one that cost more. i don't keep a lot of it on hand. just enough to target shoot every now and then and some for serious stuff like hags and bears if needed.
> 
> If the SHTF the 10mm won't be my go to gun.


If I had the money, which I don't right now, I would buy a 10mm handgun IF, I could buy at least 500 rounds of ammo to go with it.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I only have 100 rounds of it now. I will usually only shoot a box of 50 when i take one out. now 9mm and 22 is another story.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, ammo has gotta be a chunk of change to buy for that...


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

It's about 30 bucks a box for the American eagle. every now and then you can find it for 25


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> It's about 30 bucks a box for the American eagle. every now and then you can find it for 25


That is high, but not as bad as I thought


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

wish i could buy the 5.7 rounds for that

For plinkin, this is cheap enough

Armscor USA 10mm AUTO Ammo 180 Grain Full Metal Jacket - Ammo Deals (targetsportsusa.com)


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

It made it home, gonna order a couple extended 15 round mags for it. you have to take the magwell off and they extend the grip to full size.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Extended mags came today, gives you a lot more grip area.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Took it out for a short shoot, didn't have a lot of time. first 15 rounds of american eagle. when i learned the sight picture for up and down it was dead on sideways.

I then put some Federal fusion in and quite a bit difference on recoil but not too bad. the AE ammo is not much more than 9mm to me. pleasant to shoot. I really like the gun, it is accurate and reliable so far. glad i bought it.


----------

